# S: Asus S.775 Mainboard



## CBFD (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich suche einen Sockel 775 Mainboard mit Blende, am besten von ASUS z,B Maximus Extreme, Striker 2 Extreme, Rampage extreme usw, einfach alles anbieten!
Bitte nur per PN


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Nur so als Tipp: falls Du einen rel. guten So775-Prozesssor hast, dann solltest Du den lieber verkaufen und direkt auf ein neues System mit AMD AM3 oder Intel 1155 umsteigen, denn für gute 775erCPUs kannst Du noch sehr viel Geld bekommen, für DDR2-RAM kriegst Du auch so viel, dass du davon die gleiche Menge DDR3 neu bekommst. Was für eine CPU hast Du denn?


----------



## CBFD (25. Dezember 2011)

Die CPU ist ein q9650! Will mir nur einen Ersatzrechner bauen!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Also, ganz ehrlich: du kriegst bei ebay 200€ und mehr für die CPU - verkauf lieber die CPU und hol Dir was neues, da hast Du dann mit den 200€ plus dem Geld, was Du für Board usw. noch braucht, ein nagelneues und besseres System. Denn füre solche "guten" Boards wie zb Maximus Extreme zahlst Du selbst gebraucht mehr als 100€, DDR2-RAM ist auch doppelt so teuer wie DDR3. 

Das heißt: 200€ kriegst Du für die CPU, mind 100€ hattest Du für ein Board eingeplant, das macht also mind 300€ - dafür kriegst Du schon einen core i5-2500k und ein gutes P67-Baord. Und beim RAM kriegst Du sowieso so viel neues DDR3, wie die gleiche Menge DDR2 gebraucht kostet.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Dezember 2011)

Wohl wahr. Hör auf Herb und verscherbel das alte Zeug solange es noch Kohle bringt.


----------

